# Shelldweller Pics



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Picked up a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens for my Canon 6D. Was playing around shooting some photos in the Multi tank last night. 
1/200 shutter speed, no flash, Auto ISO, at f/3





Next time I'll have to use a wireless flash and get some more detail. These are all females and approx 1.25-1.5-inches long.

Nick


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Great pics. Gorgeous fish


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you. =)

These aren't shell-dwellers, just some of my other fish at the moment.

Julidochromis marksmithi "kipili" juvenile


Paracyprichromis nigripinnis juvenile


Julidochromis ornatus juvenile


Julidochromis marlieri "Burundi" wild male


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Great photos, well done and keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wonderful! Are they all in the same tank?


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank ya. Having fun with the new lens.

No the multies are in their own tank.

90-gallon
14 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Mamalesa"
4 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
5 Julidochromis ornatus
7 Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa"
1 Julidochromis marksmithi "Kipili" (just a loner for now, came in with the J.ornatus shipment)

35-gallon
Wild Female Julidochromis w/ fry (male just died today&#8230;bloated up bad and I wasn't able to treat it in time)

10-gallon
Neolamprologus multifasciatus


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

The close up study of the ornatus juvie is really cool. Nice job!


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks mate. Was a lucky shot to be honest. Tough to stay on em and keep them in focus. Thank god for back-button focussing. =P


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe some day I'll get lucky and learn just partially how to use a digital camera :x . It's a complicated world for this oldtimer :-?

I understand the keeping in focus, but no notion what back button focusing is.

Lucky or not, skills are still necessary for that, great job. :thumb:


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have dips on pics of Enantiopus  And full tank shots, too  I'm sure they'll all look great!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Can you give us the photography details? Thanks!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

ahud said:


> Can you give us the photography details? Thanks!


In first post. Oops.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Photography with a dSLR is a balancing act. When you change one setting, you have to adjust another. Finding the right combination can take a bit when shooting in full manual. To help compensate I normally shoot with AUTO ISO enabled. This just gives me one less thing to think about. However sometimes the ISO gets cranked trying to compensate and this is an indicator that either your shutter speed is too high or you're just not getting enough light. In a lot of cases I try to use a wireless flash situated above the tank. This allows you to get away with a higher shutter speed and a higher F-stop (more in focus).

I know that probably all sounds like gibberish. I've always loved photography, particularly macro photography. I finally took the plunge last year and got myself a full-frame dSLR. Was a hefty price tag considering I don't rely on photography to make money, however, it's been fantastic and has taken my photography hobby to a whole other level. =)

Back button focus is a button where your thumb is situated when holding the camera. This button focusses the camera when using AUTO focus. This allows you to shooter quicker as you're not relying on your shutter finger to focus. You can rapid fire shots off while keeping your target in focus. A photographer friend of mine taught me that.

Nick


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Nlaferriere,

I appreciate the photography gibberish! I'm ready to take the plunge and buy my first dLSR. Your photos are great.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you! It's a fun hobby that only adds to fish keeping. =)

You don't have spend thousands to get good photos either. You can do a lot with the low/mid level dSLR cameras.

Nick


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I am pretty much set on the entry level - mid range Nikon dSLR's. I have been waiting around trying to find a good deal.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Pic from today. This shot I blasted the flash from directly above. 
Canon 6D w/ 100mm f/2.8 Macro
ISO 100
1/200 shutter speed
f/10


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

Lamprologus calliurus


----------

